# Psychotherapist



## Jero (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi everybody!! I m almost achieving a 489 visa to move to Australia with my partner and my son, who is 16 years old. My wife and I are psychotherapists and we both have a competent level of English. We ll go there with a sponsorship from southern inland, in New South Wales. My question is if there are chances to get a job related with our profesion. Is here some psychotherapist? I would apreciate a lot every information about that because although I made real efforts to meet some australian psychotherapist through internet in the last months, I couldn t contact anybody who were working in the mental health field. Thanks in advance and good luck for all of you!!


----------



## lucasevans (Jun 21, 2017)

How much is the starting salary?


----------

